# Hooking live shrimp



## scottguy (Feb 22, 2010)

What is the best way to hook live shrimp on a popping cork.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I always hook mine through the second section up from their tail. Some folks say to go through the head, without going through the dark section (their brain), but I always kill mine when I do that.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's the best ways I've found, I usually don't use the one in the middle, too much friction in the water.


----------



## scottguy (Feb 22, 2010)

The way that I have done was to curl the tail up the hook but that always killed the shrimp and sometime pulled off the hook.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Through the horns.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ive always used the thru the head avenue. (third pic) But as i target mostly specks with live shrimp, the wire hooks i use cause less damage.. and they will live quite a while.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I hook from underneath the tail....


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Under the horn for me. I rarely kill one with this method and they stay on pretty well.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I hook the tough shell on the tip of the tail (option 1 in pictures above).. my thought process is they naturally swim this way... should make a more natural presentation. Esp with short jerks under the popping cork


----------



## scottguy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Hopefully we can find the fish and try each one out.


----------



## j.moulder (Feb 17, 2011)

Have had the best luck hooking thru the tail from the belly side out to the back right in the middle of the fan of the tail.


----------

